
Plain-text email is a 'barrier to entry' for kernel development - zdw
https://www.theregister.com/2020/08/25/linux_kernel_email/
======
craigsmansion
"We think of open source as just a tool in a toolbox"

That's all folks: your aspirations of sharing and building a better world is a
tool for MS's greater plan.

Also, the picture could have gone with the caption, "Microsoft: don't _be_
evil. Contract it!"

